# FAO tcbp (Tracy)



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Tried to send you a personal message but your inbox is full 

Been thinking of you these past few weeks and missing my special FET cycle buddies 

Let me know how you're doing...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Me 2 Tracey,
                  Hope ur o.k, been thinkin of u.x   u were a few days ahead of me on 2ww


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun, 

Been thinking of you loads, 

How you doing hun ?  

Sara xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw hi guys
Thanks so much for thinking of me.  You prob know by now it was BFN for me.  I have posted a really self pitying post on the negative cycle thread explaining everything, if you wanted to read it.  I warn you now though, don't read it if you don;t wanna end up depressed   

Nicki - I am so very sorry honey that it didn't work out for you either.  Praying your two frosties are going to bring you your dream xxx

Natasha - thanks for starting this thread for me.  Hope you are ok.  Got to read through the threads and catch up with everything.

Love to you all, and to all the other special FET cycle buddies
Love
Tracyx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

I'm so so sorry - I've replied to your post on the other board    

I'm doing ok...had ET on Friday...2 of our 4 frosties were thawed and both survived so now its the loooong wait.

Thinking of you hunny and you know you can contact me anytime if you wanna chat...

Take care



Natasha


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Natasha
I will have everything crossed for you and just hoping and praying you get that wonderful BFP!  Thanks so much for your support
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------

